# The ABU Ambassadeur 6500C4 gets a make over



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

After being inspired by Gatesey reel pimping thread, I decided to get my old C4out of moth balls and get it all fancied up.

First off I already changed the drag washers over to Carbontex washers. A massive improvement to the original washers, way smoother and I can just about lock down the drag if I crank it down hard.

Next was a pair of shielded ceramic bearings and some red TG's rocket fuel bearing oil. Another big difference. Without the oil the spool free spins for ages a couple of drops of rocket oil slows it down a bit but after some use its back to a nice free spin.

Next was to replace the original 2 centrifugal brake spool with a modern 6 brake "V" shaped lighter spool, for better over run control. Haven't been able to fully test this out yet, but am hoping it will allow me to cast further without over runs.

I replaced the ridiculously small original twin handle with the twin handle that came with my ABU revo inshore and I will keep the power handle on the revo.

And then I replaced the original level wind worm gear with one with 2 bearings and replace the original metal pawl with a ceramic one. Not sure if this made any major difference, but I would imagine it would help. The ceramic pawl is slightly loser the the original and I'm not sure if that is any benefit.

Anyway thats it for now. If you havent ever used a 6500C4, they are a great mid sized, fast retrieve (6-1), barrel type, level wind bait caster, used for casting to Mackerel, Tuna and the like..........now I just have to find something to cast at. ;-)


----------



## mcquamic (May 29, 2008)

How much did it cost to tart up the old 6500c4? I have one I am thinking about doing the same thing to it. Worth it?


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

mcquamic said:


> How much did it cost to tart up the old 6500c4? I have one I am thinking about doing the same thing to it. Worth it?


A pair of ceramic spool ball bearings were$40
The Carbontex washers were from memory about $35
The rocket fuel oil was $12.95

The other stuff is negligible whether it made any real difference, although the 6 brakes on spool does help slow the cast down, which you may need once you replace the bearings.

Realistically you would probably be better off getting the latest model and maybe replace the spool ball bearings, as they come standard with good drag washers and the "V" spool with the 6 brakes.

I think they're great reel for casting heavy or big lures and I love having the star drag so you can work the drag easily when playing a fish.


----------



## josho (Nov 3, 2007)

thats pimpin man but how do u reacon the drag will go now?

josho 8)


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

josho said:


> thats pimpin man but how do u reacon the drag will go now?
> 
> josho 8)


Josho the drags great. In fact if you own an old ABU the best thing you could do is up grade the drag washers. I can just about lock the drag down, but more importantly I get a better range of drag and..... oh so smooth.


----------



## lukec (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks awty, I will be doing this to mine as well. It is a 6500c3 but I'm sure the same parts will still fit.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for some good insight on how to fix these reels up!


----------



## NorthWestAlby (Nov 29, 2007)

I have the same reel and think it deserves a birthday...how do you go about getting the parts you used in your make over? Just through the local tackle store? or does anyone know a good website for ordering components?

cheers

Al


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Jack Erskine is where I got my bearings, oil and drag washers http://www.jackerskine.com/dragfrictionwashers.html

I used ABEC ceramic & stainless steel ball bearings which are just as good as TG's Bearing but half the price (Jack has both types)

The rest of the stuff I got off Ebay. Do a search for ABU and click on international. Its amazing what you can get from over sea's.http://sport.shop.ebay.com.au/items/Fis ... m14&_pgn=1

Here is a very good rebuild guide by a profesional http://www.westernangler.com.au/forum/A ... 326/tm.htm .......very good.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Going good Gatesy.
The worm gear bearings are crap and are rusted and I'll have to do something with them. Have you got a link of where I can get a decent bearing or bushes for it?
The rest is working bweautifully. Been dunked many times and is so easy to pull apart and give it a quick clean and its ready to go again. Probably due for a complete strip down and serviced properly.
The ABEC 7 bearings on the spool is the best money you can spend on them. The 6 braked V spool is also money well spent, although they come standard in the newer models. Carbontex washers are great to, a bit of water doesnt seem to affect them. 
All in all for casting metal slugs and bait for pelagics its a brilliant reel. It still gets a bit of back lash if I cast anything lighter than 20grams though, probably due to the worm gear running too slow :? .


----------

